# Concerned about Chicken jerky treats



## resQme (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi- just wanted to warn everyone about chicken jerky treats made in China...which are most of the treats in retail stores. Kyler was experienceing soft stool which turned into diarrhea, then he ran a fever. The vet found no cause after numerous tests, after a course of antibiotics and bland diet he seemed to be doing pretty well. I usually give him one jerky before I leave for work and hadn't been doing so until I was sure he was better. Well first time he got a jerky I noticed soft stool again and made the possible connection between the jerky and his illness... I did a quick online search and was horrified to see all the little dogs who have gotten sick and even died from eating these things. Needless to say I felt sick that I had given him these. 

I am just curious if anyone else has experienced this if you have used them....


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no, I hope your baby gets better soon....Don't beat yourself up over giving it to him. You could not have known!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope he's back to normal and feeling better soon!!!

Personally I wouldn't feed my dog anything that comes from China (and I live here!!). I get all our treats from the US, or make them myself. Everyone really needs to read the labels before buying- to see where it's coming from (and to see the ingredients).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to your little one.:huh: He looks so cute in your avatar. I hope he's okay now. I know that foods from china for children and pets have been tainted in the past. I worry a lot about Dogswell which has lots of products out there that are very popular (and apparently tasty to dogs) but they're made in China...I could hardly see it on their bags. When I called them they say that they run tests on every single batch but I'm still worried about those treats (though tyler has had them and loves them 
I give Tyler Wellness jerky treats, those little rectangles. They're made in the USA and they're really the only treat he likes. He's never had a stomach issue from them and he's been eating them for the past 8 months.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i don't purchase any food made in china - for us or the dogs! many frozen veggies - even organics! - are from china. its important to look at the country of origin label (usually a stamp on the back of the package). however, that label is only on foods in their "whole" form - for instance on a package of frozen peas. if it is a package of peas and carrots, the law does not require a country of origin label.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear that your baby wasn't feeling well!!

If i give mine jerkey treats, I get them from this company
Dog Jerky, Jerky Dog Treats, Chicken Jerky Dog Treats, made in the USA - Home | Kona's Chips

My dogs love them!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

tamizami said:


> i don't purchase any food made in china - for us or the dogs! many frozen veggies - even organics! - are from china. its important to look at the country of origin label (usually a stamp on the back of the package). however, that label is only on foods in their "whole" form - for instance on a package of frozen peas. if it is a package of peas and carrots, the law does not require a country of origin label.


You're right..actually a lot of organics are coming from China nowadays. I just read an article where China has become one of the main suppliers for organic food.

PS- there is a brand from here called "Pet Zoo" and evidently that has made a lot of dogs sick..so look out for that brand if you see it. I don't know if it's in the US..but for sure, don't buy it!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a dehydrator and I know how careful one has to be to get the food dried properly. Freeze-dried seems safer than dehydrated, but I could be wrong.

I am sorry your baby is not feeling well. It is hard to figure out what treats to give our dogs. I use Stella and Chewy's Carnivore Kisses in Salmon. And also Sensible Foods Apples. They are both freeze-dried. I get them on amazon.com

Hope this helps. Hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

What brand of treat were you feeding?


----------



## resQme (Jan 28, 2010)

I was last feeding waggintrails, but also used Dogswell...both purchased at Petsmart and Petco, and Kingdom pets from Costco. I am writing to all companies and the FDA. 

Thankfully Kyler seems better now, but it sure is scary. Thanks for all of your concern , I just don't want this to happen to anyone else's baby.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so glad he's feeling better now!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awe poor baby...hope he feels better soon. I am very weiry of what treats I feed Kodi. Plus she is SOOOOOO picky.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't live stateside but my daughter sends stuff sometimes and I make a trip or two each year---so thanks so much for posting! I am thinking of making my own in the future and am doing research toward that! I am not sure what we have here in Greece but will check more closely now!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

OMG! I've been using the Dogswell treats sometimes for training. I didn't realize they were from China. I will be waaayyyy more careful about picking out treats.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Well they are warning us here in Canada not to buy any food from China. So if they are warning us with people food just imagine what is in the pet food. I try to buy local pet treats so it not coming from a far away place. Its good to buy local it helps your economy and not another country. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey ladies, I just wanted to revive this thread based on a revelation I had last night with Bailey. Most of you are probably aware of the ordeal Bailey and I have gone through over the last couple of weeks (he suddenly developed bad tummy problems...horrible loose stools, blood in stools, throwing up, etc and x-rays were pointing towards a blockage, a exploratory surgery was done but no foreign body was found....so NO answers as to what went wrong...). Since the vet has not been able to diagnose what caused all this, I have been racking my brain to figure what it could have been. 

Just last night I was going through his food and treats and I remembered I had recently bought Dogswell Breathies (chicken jerky) treats and had been giving Bailey 1-2 of them almost every day for the last couple of weeks (before his illness). I just noticed these were made in China (somehow missed this thread before!). While I dont know at all if these treats had anything to do with Bailey getting sick, just to be safe, from now on I will be A LOT MORE careful about the treats I buy for him! Nothing from China anymore. I have been ignorant in the past, thinking if my local holistic store carries the product, it should be safe, right? I did a quick google search on chicken jerky treats and was shocked at the amount of stories out there of pets who had gotten sick, from various brands of these, all made in China. Dogswell, as far as I know, is a good brand and their products seem to be pretty high quality (thats why I bought them!) but just the fact that they are made in China, I personally won't be repurchasing. 

Just a reminder to everyone to be extra extra extra careful and closely inspect all treats you let your pet have. Again, I don't know for sure what caused Bailey to get sick but it was just a huge wake up call to me to just be even more paranoid about what he is eating.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow scary . very informative thread.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry about reviving this old thread, too. But, thank you for the info about Bailey. I'm super careful about treats, bones, and jerky. I want it made in the USA and packaged here, too. One must be so careful. As, they're companies that market made in the USA, but, pkgd in China. Just yesterday, I have our treat and bone bases covered here. But, wanted something different...a jerky. Cody loves these and they are safe! 
Real Dogs Jerky

They are made with chicken breast and sea salt to preserve them. That's it. I only give something like this once every week or two for something a little different.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup - I avoid treats made in China. If they put melamine in infant formula who knows what they can put in dog food. I give Tyler Kona Chips Chicken Jerky, Kona's Chips | Dog Jerky, Jerky Dog Treats, Chicken Jerky, Made in USA Their products are both made and processed in the USA and available on-line. The owner's dog nearly died from eating Chinese-made treats and thus the company was formed. You can even order samples for a dollar each. Shipping is very fast and they need to be refrigerated. Tyler LOVES them so much and he is THE pickiest treat eater. :HistericalSmiley: BTW the package says 6oz but I weighed the product the other day and it's 7oz.:thumbsup:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Spring and Summer get violent diarrhea if they eat more than one of those in a day. I don't give them at all anymore after I finally figured out what the issue was.


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I had been giving our malts PCI brand Chicken Breast Tenders every now and again. No problems, but I just checked the package, Made in China. :angry:


----------

